
Building Static Sites in 2017: Cloud-Hosted, CMS-Backed, and API-Driven - DivineTraube
https://medium.com/baqend-blog/building-static-sites-in-2017-cloud-hosted-cms-backed-and-api-driven-f68b5debc396
======
redtuesday
I like the concept. At the moment I use contentful so non technical people can
edit their static site and don't have to worry about running a server (and
especially keeping the software running on it up to date), but I'll probably
switch to NetlifyCms (or hopefully emerging competitors) when they mature a
bit.

The thing I like the least at the moment is form submissions.

